# Motherlode!!



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

What a day this was. My late father ran a theatrical business and had many old tube pa amps left over, some dating back to the 1930s. I have been selling them locally to interested collectors/enthusiasts, and today a friend came over to pick up a few. We went to look in some boxes where I had stored some many years ago and lo and behold we opened up two large boxes full of TUBES....GE, Sylvania, Phillips....some used, lots NOS....so now I have to find a tester and see what I've got.....I won't be buying any for my amps again, that's for sure. We were also looking for a 6AV6 for Trainwreck style conversion and sure enough, there they were, brand new. Once I get these sorted I may put some up for sale for you folks, if they are good.... only problem is a lot are older types like 6S** etc. like early Fender stuff.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

throw some pics here before you sell them all off...i hope you researched their values...you could be sitting on a small fortune...


----------

